# Is anyone else too lazy to make stuff or is it just me



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 23, 2017)

I have plenty of resources and bells, I'm just too lazy to spend time making furniture for my campsite. I'm also too lazy to decorate the campsite; it looks the same now as it does when you start the game for the first time.

Is anyone else like this? Or am I the only person on this forum who can't get into the game.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 23, 2017)

I'm constantly crafting and decorating my campsite lol
I'm sure you're not the only one though


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 23, 2017)

I can't really relate since the decorating aspect of the game is one of my favorites, but like ABC said I'm sure you're not the only one who feels that way.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 23, 2017)

Not me. I’m constantly crafting stuff and am broke because of it


----------



## Flare (Nov 23, 2017)

I make a ton of stuff, but that leaves me with a small number of resources lmao.


----------



## angiepie (Nov 23, 2017)

Not at all lol. I love unlocking things and making things to decorate my campsite with. It’s one of my favorite parts.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Nov 23, 2017)

Nah im not really decorating. Having to wait to unlock items makes me too mad. Everything ive unlocked i hate so far.


----------



## Starrynight44 (Nov 23, 2017)

I'm into the game but  i'm not decorating alot except for when i wanted to get cherry there's no items i like right now. I'm just focusing on leveling up and trying to get more clothes.


----------



## Ellexi (Nov 23, 2017)

I'd recommend maxing out your crafting slots (if they're not already) and begin crafting whatever pieces the second you start the app for the day. A lot of them take 6~12 hours or longer, so I find it's useful to just start them and not pay attention to them. A lot of the time I'll forget that I even did that.

My RV is empty right now since I'm crafting dumb things I don't want in order to recruit animals to my camp, so I really couldn't care less for what I'm doing. But I'm still doing it. Meh.


----------



## Twisterheart (Nov 23, 2017)

I like decorating my campsite, but because everything takes so long to build I haven't made much. I don't really care for most of the furniture I've crafted but I made it anyways so I could get the villagers I like to stop by. I wish there were more than three crafting slots.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 24, 2017)

I'd been so busy just building to get villagers and stuff that my camp kind of got out of hand and really tacky, I didn't find out about the auto-place/remove until I was already like 5 couches deep... So it was a tacky mess for a hot minute, but I decided to build a few more pieces I wanted duplicates of and clean up my camp just yesterday, also finally changed around my RV. I was just so caught up doing the tasks and trying to get the villagers, but now I like my camp much better, and feel like I'm getting more kudos. I usually scroll through my crafting catalog and just select the stuff I don't have yet and that I have enough money and resources to make, besides the things that require cotton and natural essence cause I need SO MANY OF THEM! But I try to consistently build stuff, that way I can unlock more villagers and hopefully move in the villagers I need for the items I need more of. -_-


----------



## Meliara (Nov 24, 2017)

I've added a few things to the campsite but my camper is bare.  I just don't love any of the things I've unlocked.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 24, 2017)

Mayor-of-Bliss said:


> Everything ive unlocked i hate so far.





Twisterheart said:


> I don't really care for most of the furniture I've crafted





Meliara said:


> I just don't love any of the things I've unlocked.


Pretty much my thoughts.

Personally I love the Nintendo theme, and also the fruit, flower, and astro sets. Do any of those appear in the game at all???


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 24, 2017)

I was lazy at the beginning but I'm into it now with the incentive of attracting more villagers to my site. I'm not set on a theme yet, I'm not sure how to bring together what I've unlocked.


----------



## A r i a n e (Nov 24, 2017)

not me, they actually gave me two of my favorite series (ranch and green), as well as lots of plants and wooden furniture, so I keep changing things up to add more and more :')


----------



## Anactoria (Nov 24, 2017)

Nope, crafting is one of the biggest features for me of the game! I'm not a huge fan actually of the endless fetch quest scenarios (they really add up...). And yeah, they gave me a lot of items that I love in the regular game, like the green series, the spool thing, worktable, cutting board - things that I found hard to acquire in ACNL. So pretty happy about that! Sometimes I do feel like procrastinating crafting only because I have so many things to sift through by now.


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 24, 2017)

i don't mind it but i want my favorite sets, minimalist and modern wood. tho i like the green set. i keep crafting just to weed out villagers i like.


----------



## mothball (Nov 25, 2017)

crafting and decorating is probably my favourite part of the game (which is kind of the same for new leaf~). i'm interested in all the quests because then i can keep unlocking more and more characters nd therefore items ... which is why i'm not doing so well financially ...


----------

